# There? You gotta be kidding me



## Phantom (Jan 23, 2014)

We've all lost things I'm sure. 

 Have you ever lost something, only to find it somewhere that, well, made no sense? In a place that made you pause and just go, really? There? How the-? Something that might have been gone for years that just magically appears when you never expected it?

 Or what was something you've lost and have never found again?

 For example, when I was little (I'm talking like eight years old) I lost my Gameboy. It was a Gameboy pocket, sort of metallic silver-blue, and inside of it was my Pokémon Blue Version. Note, this was all original, and it was my only game system at the time. I was devastated, and looked everywhere for it for a whole year. Eventually I got a new Gameboy and a new Pokémon game. Years and years later when we were moving we found it... in a heating vent... Don't ask me. But the Blue Version still works, and so does the Gameboy, though it's a little scratched up. I still have it to this day.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh man oh man

I have this lego model of the Saturn V rocket, right? So one day I was cleaning my shelf or maybe I was changing the disk in the gamecube or something but I accidentally knocked it on the floor and it broke apart.
It wasn't too hard to put back together since it came apart in big chunks. But I just couldn't find the very tip anywhere. I moved the stuff on my floor and I'm sure my mum cleaned my room numerous times in the what I think might have been years.

One day I dropped something on the floor and when I picked it up I just happened to find this rocket nose. No explanation. It was right where the rocket at landed when it originally fell.

My theory: it fell through a wormhole.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 23, 2014)

Am I the only one whose pencils warp to the most outrageous places ever every time I drop it?  I'd like to agree with Murkrow on the wormhole theory.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe we have some time-space continuum shit going on

I have a Naboo Starfighter Lego model. To make it look like the Naboo Starfighter, it needs three elongated yellow antennae pieces. I only have two; no word where the others are. Similarly, I have a Galactic Heroes X-Wing Fighter which comes with the four cannon tips. I only have one today.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 23, 2014)

Mah headphones like to go all Doctor Who on me just when I need them.


----------



## sovram (Jan 24, 2014)

Occasionally, I find things in the last place that I look.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 24, 2014)

sovram said:


> Occasionally, I find things in the last place that I look.


Technically, this is always the case.  :p


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 24, 2014)

Qvalador said:


> Technically, this is always the case.  :p


Maybe e likes to keep looking even after e's found the thing?


----------



## Autumn (Jan 24, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Maybe he likes to keep looking even after he's found the thing?


that's what all the cool kids do


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 24, 2014)

And sometimes, you don't find things even in the last place you look. That's sad.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 24, 2014)

Music Dragon said:


> And sometimes, you don't find things even in the last place you look. That's sad.


And whenever that happens, then the clear answer is that they become self aware and are intentionally screwing with us.


----------

